# "Blue Marlana" short video



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

O.K. , This is my first attempt at making a short video. I am clueless, but here it goes:

http://youtu.be/_SHdG7JNMx0


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice! Congrats on that tagging! Hanapa'a!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks like a good time! Great 1st video too!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I wonder how many ipads have been lost like that. Nice tag shot


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> I wonder how many ipads have been lost like that. Nice tag shot


Fortuntely, none on our boat. I have a lifeproof waterproof case on my ipad. (used 99% of the time) It has a bright orange life jacket on it that will float if dropped overboard. My I Pad was charging in the cabin, and couldn't be used. (will fog if removed from the A/C, and not given time to equilibrate)

So, I used Marlana's IPAD, and yes, I was lucky I didn't drop it overboard!! Glad I'm not clumsy like my friend Woody Woods!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice ! Great song too.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

OK, I had to crank up the volume on that one. Got the album decades ago in a digital master. One of their best!


----------



## AdrenalinJunkie (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm amazed at how well you and Marlena work together to release a fish with just two of you on the boat. Congrats on the fish, and yeah, great video.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Excellent first video. Next time, try to make sure that head camera is down a little so we can see you on the wire a little better. Not trying to be rude, just trying to help.
Thanks for sharing! You and Marlana seem pretty stinking efficient together! Looking forward to more videos from you guys!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks guys. Appreciate the advice also. This is the first time I wore the head cam. How do you figure out the best angle, since you can't really tell where it's aimed? Trial and error I guess?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks good to me. WTG .
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Gotfw (May 10, 2013)

*Head Cam*

If you are using a Go-Pro there is an app to see it live on an I-Pad. The pic goes away when you are in record. There is also a viewfinder for the Go-Pro but would be hard to see if it is on the head. Great video by the way.


----------

